# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  Camiones cisterna abastecen a la comarca jiennense de El Condado

## NoRegistrado

> Esta vez no ha sido por culpa de la enésima avería de sus obsoletas tuberías. Unos 22.000 vecinos de la comarca jiennense de El Condado han vuelto a quedarse sin abastecimiento de agua en sus domicilios después de que la Consejería de Salud la declarara no apta por una concentración excesiva de trihalometanos, una sustancia química que se genera en el proceso de potabilidad del agua y que puede provocar daños en la salud de la población.
> 
> Camiones cisterna han empezado este viernes a abastecer a seis de los ocho municipios de esta comarca (Vilches no se encuentra afectado y Arquillos dispone de un pozo alternativo), que son los que reciben el suministro desde la estación de tratamientos de aguas potables del pantano de El Dañador. La gestión de esta planta depuradora corresponde a la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir (CHG) desde que en 2011 el Estado recuperó las competencias. El subdelegado del Gobierno en Jaén, Juan Lillo, ha indicado que ya se han iniciado los trabajos para intentar rebajar la concentración de esa sustancia química y normalizar el consumo “lo antes posible”.
> 
> Fue la tarde del jueves cuando la Consejería de Salud informó de la no potabilidad del agua para el consumo humano, una declaración que significa que no puede ingerirse ni utilizarse para la elaboración de alimentos, aunque sí puede usarse para higiene personal y limpieza doméstica. La prohibición llegó tras conocerse en una analítica la presencia de trihalometanos, una sustancia química que aparece al utilizar el cloro para desinfectar durante la potabilización del agua. La Organización Mundial de la Salud establece el límite de 100 miligramos de trihalometanos por litro de agua. Sin embargo, en algunos análisis se ha llegado a registrar gasta 164 miligramos. Con todo, desde Salud se aclara que los problemas pueden llegar solo “en dosis elevadas y a largo plazo”.
> 
> “Lo primero es la salud y por eso la prohibición de consumo me parece correcta”, apuntó el alcalde de Navas de San Juan, Joaquín Requena (PSOE), que alerta de los efectos de este problema en su municipio, que está actualmente celebrando sus fiestas patronales y con muchos visitantes foráneos. Requena dice que las existencias de agua embotellada se han agotado en el pueblo.
> 
> Por su parte, el regidor de Santisteban del Puerto, Juan Diego Requena (PP) ha acusado a la Consejería de Salud de “crear una alarma social temeraria e innecesaria” por su declaración de no potabilidad del agua, pues entiende que ya se estaba trabajando en su solución. Consciente de que el protocolo para estos casos establece tres análisis favorables en tres semanas consecutivas antes de restablecer el consumo, Requena pide que se acorten los plazos para devolver el abastecimiento a los vecinos.
> ...


http://ccaa.elpais.com/ccaa/2014/08/...79_085135.html

A alguno se le ha ido la manita...

Vilches se ha salvado porque antes estaba conectado al embalse de Panzacola y desde mediados de los 90 al de La Fernandina que tiene una ETAP bastante moderna. Hace años hicimos algunos pequeños trabajos por allí.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

